# Can staring at a computer cause IBS?



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Okay. This might seem TOTALLY wierd. But my Nausea is A LOT worse when I am at work. When I am on vacation, riding motorcycles, snowboarding or mountain biking or simply at my house doing yard work, my nausea is almost non existant. But the longer I am in the office, the worse my nausea gets. By the end of the day I want to hurl in my garbage can. My job is really cool, and I don't mind the work too much. I just get super bad nausea here. What do you think? Should I quit? Or move my office outside?


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

It could be that you are sitting too much. You sound pretty active. Maybe taking breaks would help. Go for a walk around the block perhaps. I do that not for IBS but to clear the head.nancy


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Spider, sitting as Nancy said can make this worse. It can put pressure on the gut that forces things upwards.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Spider, as regards the nausea and computers. Check out the flicker rate on your video (I personally don't know how to do this but I know it can be done). You may need your video adjusted, and perhaps that will help will the nausea.JeanG


----------



## Spider1 (Jan 14, 2002)

Thanks for the advice. Tomorrow I am going to bring my laptop in and cell phone and try sitting at the Picnic table outside for a few hours to do work out there, break up the day. I will also try walking around the block at breaks & checking my screen. Maybe I should be a landscape architect instead!!!


----------

